# SOUS VIDE ???



## smokin pop-pop (Jan 6, 2018)

Mornin ' all,
So I am in the process of setting up my new work station in the little space
I have left in the basement . When I'm done I will be trying my hand at some
different types of sausages. been pokin' my nose around some different threads
here and I see people speak about finishing in a SOUS VIDE. WHAT THE
H-E-DOUBLE HOCKEY STICKS IS A SOUS VIDE !!!


----------



## babcockwi (Jan 6, 2018)

Sous Vide is a way of cooking in a hot water bath. A sous vide machine will keep a vessel of water at a consistent temperature for as long as needed, sometimes up to 72hrs or more. I have used mine only 3 times for cooking different cuts of beef and i am 100 percent hooked on this method. Search it on the forum, there is a ton of good stuff on here.


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 6, 2018)

I precook my sausage (brats) using water baths in roasting pans & use the sous vide to finish summer sausage.


----------



## smokin pop-pop (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys much appreciated !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2018)

murraysmokin said:


> I precook my sausage (brats) using water baths in roasting pans & use the sous vide to finish summer sausage.



When you use the SV for summer sausage do you bag the sausage or just put it in the water. I have always finished my hot dogs in a water bath & would like to use the SV to do it, but worry about the grease from the sausage getting up in the motor & propeller mechanism. Is that a problem I need to worry about? I don't want to have to vac pack them to finish them up.
Al


----------



## lemans (Jan 19, 2018)

3.5 lb bottom round 
133 going for 24 hours


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 19, 2018)

smokinal said:


> When you use the SV for summer sausage do you bag the sausage or just put it in the water. I have always finished my hot dogs in a water bath & would like to use the SV to do it, but worry about the grease from the sausage getting up in the motor & propeller mechanism. Is that a problem I need to worry about? I don't want to have to vac pack them to finish them up.
> Al


Sorry Al missed this one...summer sausage i vac seal then cool & freeze in same bag.


----------



## lemans (Jan 20, 2018)

12 hours in!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2018)

OK thanks!
Al


----------



## lemans (Jan 20, 2018)

12 hours in!!


----------



## lemans (Jan 20, 2018)

After 20 hours at 134


----------



## lemans (Jan 20, 2018)

Before searing


----------



## lemans (Jan 20, 2018)

Here is my favorite toy .. searsall


----------



## lemans (Jan 20, 2018)

And the payoff..


----------



## lemans (Jan 20, 2018)

If you don’t Sous Vide you are missing out!!!


----------

